# Peeling?



## pinksugar (May 28, 2007)

Ok so my nails peel like a banana. They peel like a bell. They PEEL like something else that peels. And it means they're not growing - they're just ripping off in layers.

Ive put some sally hansen hard as wraps on, but I don't find that sally hansen is that good.

Does anyone have any recs for nail growth products or protective products that actually work?

thanks in advance


----------



## KristieTX (May 29, 2007)

I have this problem too, Rosie. It's especially bad when I'm dehydrated. Are you getting enough water?


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 29, 2007)

When you find something let me know, I have the same problem sometimes. Seems like once they finally start to grow, they start peeling. Do you get acrylics ever? I know that getting acrylics cause them to weaken and peel.


----------



## Jessica (May 29, 2007)

OK....I tried this product from OPI called Nail Envy....one of the mut'ers wrote a thread on this....my HG for nails. My nails usually split and chip but so far a month of this stuff and they're fine. Actually i noticed a difference after a week. They werent as week anymore. Also a plus...I wear it under my nail polish and the polish doesent peel off like it does with a regular base. HTH


----------



## luxotika (May 29, 2007)

I agree that acrylic nails will make your natural nails really weak. Water is also a very good suggestion. Gelatin might be good for nails too, but not sure if that is true anymore.


----------



## pinksugar (May 29, 2007)

yeah, I have had acrylic nails but not for years and years! it sucks cos now they're so short that they kind of hurt! they peeled too far





I guess I'll drink more and stuff myself with gelatin lollies and buy some nail envy and if I STILL have problems I'll figure it's my destiny to have weak nails, LOL


----------



## Jessica (May 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah, I have had acrylic nails but not for years and years! it sucks cos now they're so short that they kind of hurt! they peeled too far




I guess I'll drink more and stuff myself with gelatin lollies and buy some nail envy and if I STILL have problems I'll figure it's my destiny to have weak nails, LOL

Rosie....I too had acrylics for years and the nail envy was the first thing i put on my nails after i let them rest for a few days (not that you have to). I just wanted natural nails and i needed something to help. It really is a great find!!! Hope it works out for you sweetie


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 29, 2007)

Drinking more milk will make your nails a lot stronger over time. It's not a quick fix but it definitely helps.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 29, 2007)

hey rosie try herome or mavala nail polish to strengthen your nails, and theres also a silica complex tablet that works well for strengthening hair and nails


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 1, 2007)

well I tried putting olive oil on em as a short term fix while i search for those tablets and the OPI stuff.. so far they've been doing really well!

And I've been drinking a big cup of hot choccie with lots of milk every night so hopefully they'll just get stronger! yay! I think they were just really dry. The weather is really cold and it's just hard on my nails i think.


----------



## Venezia (Jun 11, 2007)

The best thing for peeling nails is to keep the layers sealed.

You need to keep water from getting between the layers too, so some kind of coverage is beneficial ... OPI's Nail Envy or even a clear top coat or such.

When you apply the top coat, as you finish, run the brush along the free edge to 'cap it' (seal it).

This should work for you, especially if aided by regular use a cuticle oil.

I know a lot of peeps ignore this but really, rubber gloves are a must for working with household cleaning products.

Think about it, if you wouldnt put it on your face ... why put it on your hands!

I have very long, strong natural nails and the only care I take of them is to wear rubber gloves for chores and to use cuticle oil on a daily basis.

You wont see results over night, but if you try the above, I promise you WILL see results.

Good luck.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 11, 2007)

OPI's nail envy is a good suggestion. However you also need a good cuticle oil, it nourishes the cuticles AND the nails. Solar Oil is fantastic, I had the same problem for a long time, then I started using my solar oil religiously everyday and after showers and they have improved dramatically.

Regular mani's will also encourage growth and they do become stronger, they can be mani's you do yourself, get a black beauty nail file from the chemist and you'll be good


----------



## kittenmittens (Jun 12, 2007)

have you tried Trind?they have a product called Nail Repair which is supposed to be great for peeling and splitting nails. I haven't tried it yet, but anything I've used by Trind has been awesome.

check it out here:

Trind - The Perfect System


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 12, 2007)

haha never heard of Trind. I will check it out as well





they're getting better! all of them are longer except my thumbs, both of which broke off to the quick the other day.. ouch. But otherwise we're getting there


----------



## chinadoll (Jul 30, 2007)

Nailtique line for stronger nails.


----------



## SalJ (Aug 2, 2007)

I have the same problem, it drives me nuts. My beautician recommended Jessica's Fusion. Can't say it's doing a great job yet though. I'm going to have to try that OPI one.


----------



## seagirl77 (Aug 2, 2007)

Right now I'm using NailTek Foundation II base coat and SolarOil. Both have helped my nails tremendously.


----------



## chinadoll (Aug 3, 2007)

I still think Nailtique is the best. it's 9.99 but it works in making them strong quickly.


----------



## kisska3000 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have the same problem because i just took off my acrilyc nails and right away i started using OPI nail envy. And my nails have never been better. My manicure even stays longer then it used to be. I really do love it.


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 2, 2007)

drink more water, use solar oil, take fish oil vitamins.


----------



## emmakatherine (Sep 13, 2007)

make sure you are getting enough water, protein and calcium

nails are made up of proteins, so when there is a deficiency, your nails weaken considerably


----------



## veron (Sep 13, 2007)

I massage my nails and cuticules with *Sephora Cuticules Oil* every nights and sometimes during the day too. I find it really helps to grow them long and healthy  Good luck Pink Sugar ;-)


----------



## fawp (Sep 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alexandriamarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif drink more water, use solar oil, take fish oil vitamins. Fish oil vitamins will definately help but a prenatal vitamin is your best bet. I use a vitamin called "Hair, Skin, and Nails" (based on a prenatal but easier on the stomach) with a fish oil vitamin; since using it, my skin is clearer and more toned, my nails are stronger, and my hair is healthier.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 13, 2007)

this used to happen to me all the time.

i realized it wasnt cause of lack of calcium but cause my nails were so so so dry.

so i got burts bees cuticle cream and oh my god i havent had the problem for like 2 years now. its awsome!

im sure any cuticle cream will work just make sure to always keep them mositurized.


----------

